# Your favorite go to Cuban cigar and why.



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The RyJ thread got me thinking. 

What is your favorite go to Cuban cigar. I'm not talking about that, oh my gosh this is a religious experience favorite but the one you find yourself pulling out of the humidor more often than all the others? Price isn't really part of the question. We all have different cigar budgets. Mine is on the lower end but I have a good friend with budget that allows him to make Opus X cigars almost a go to smoke. I'm interested in the one cigar you always want on hand and smoke most often because it is one you really like; the one you grab most often if it is there to be smoked.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not that experienced in the CC world yet, but my go to currently is a RASS. Although I've had a few Partagas that come close.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Partagas D4. Best combination of price, taste, and size for me. Second would be Bolivar Belicoso Finos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Monticristo #2 and this statement speaks volumes as i am a Party Whore :vs_laugh:.:vs_cool:


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I really like the Cohiba Siglo series, I have a few VIs right now. The Monte #2 is a little too full flavor for me, I like that the Choiba is more of a medium flavor.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Currently BCJ or PMF are what I stock the most of and grab for most often. Great little cigars, but it's also a cost issue.

Not price dependent, but still reasonable, I think I'd say HU Mag46.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Currently BCJ or PMF are what I stock the most of and grab for most often. Great little cigars, but it's also a cost issue.
> 
> Not price dependent, but still reasonable, I think I'd say HU Mag46.


Its funny you mention the 46. Of all the Upmanns it is the only one i just don't get. But many feel that way about the #2.
Go Figure:surprise:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've spent a mountain of cash on the Cohiba Espy...then CoRo....then Partagas D4....the Lusitania...RASS....Bolivar...Diplomatico ....all in this order. If I have any money left I buy food.


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

How long do you let your Monte #2 sit? I've smoked 2 of them and found them disappointing. However they are less than a year old since I'm still new to CC. Maybe they need a couple years to rest.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Shunamaji said:


> How long do you let your Monte #2 sit? I've smoked 2 of them and found them disappointing. However they are less than a year old since I'm still new to CC. Maybe they need a couple years to rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 I have had the SAME issue with my #2's
Thanks to Jack, my favorite is the H. Up 46 by far.


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

The 46 is very good. Have to say my favorite would be HdM Double Corona

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Ranger0282 said:


> I have had the SAME issue with my #2's
> Thanks to Jack, my favorite is the H. Up 46 by far.


Same here on Monte #2 . Mine are coming on three years and still just OK, not great.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've already changed my middle name to Partagas, but technically the ERdM demitasse is my go to since I smoke one most mornings before work.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Price aside, H. Upmann Connie A or CORO. Love D4s, Party Mille Fleurs, Rafael Gonzalez Petite Coronas, and Juan Lopez #2s for the price. I still have a lot to try, but all of those have multiple pleasant experiences that stand out!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sure getting some good ideas of what to try next. So far I've smoked one Monte #2 out of a sample pack. It was very nice, nuanced and complex. I plan on buying more to keep around as a special occasion smoke. I have also smoke one Ramon Allones Small Club Corona from that sample pack and really enjoyed it. I think my next purchase may be a box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected.

So many thing to try, life is good,


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Monte2, like Monte 4, are notoriously inconsistent. When they're on, they're incredible. When they're not, it's disappointing but not surprising.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm sure getting some good ideas of what to try next. I think my next purchase may be a box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected.
> 
> So many thing to try, life is good,


Good plan. 
Don't sweat it. You'll be buying most all of everything eventually.


----------

